# A da pe spate?



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

-Dar uneori îmi doresc,ca cineva sa aiba grija de mine uneori.

-Chad este minunat...E minunat si tânar si dulce. Dar...

-Dar uneori as vrea sa întâlnesc pe cineva care sa *ma dea pe spate*, stii?

Nu pot să înţeleg expresia această:a da pe spate.

Am găsit explicaţia această:_a da_ (un pahar cu băutură) _pe spate_ = a bea repede și dintr-o dată, pe nerăsuflate,dar nu e corectă în contextul acesta,iar n-are sens.

Iată tentativa mea:
-But sometimes I wish I could meet someone who can_ understand me_,you know?


----------



## cornculapte

Knock me off my feet


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc!


----------



## cornculapte

Cu placere. 
Se mai poate și 'sweep me off my feet'.


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou!


----------



## farscape

Eu folosesc expresia "să mă dea pe spate" cu sensul să mă uimească, să mă ia prin surprindere.

Interpretatrea lui cornculapte cred însă că e mai aproape de înţelesul original (textul în română pare să fie o traducere şi "a da pe spate" nu prea se potriveşte in context)

Later,


----------



## zenzor

sau -a impresiona
cineva care sa ma dea pe spate, -cineva care sa ma impresioneze


----------

